# DCC controller...



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Ok so Massey was nice enough to tell me when I change from my Bachmann EZ command to go with something like the digitrax superchief or the NCE pro cab.. Welp since I aint up to date with all this cool stuff, is this a good price? do I need more or anyone got an better ideas or places to buy it? my LHS pushes MTH..And i just bought the MTH J class 611, and my ez command system SUCKS to play with it..its ok but I want better! (heres the link to the add) http://www.ebay.com/itm/NCE-PowerCa...403054?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item35b656b76e


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

SearsTractorFan,
Whenever you see a "buy it now" price on ebay be sure to look elsewhere because you can usually beat that price.
Here is the power cab for $149.99
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/NCE-Power-Cab-p/nce-524025.htm
Model train stuff has great prices and they have fast shipping.
I am not a fan of MTH DCS. It's ok if you are planning on buying only their engines. Their system is proprietary and does not comply with NMRA standards.
-Art


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Artieiii, thanks thats the 2am system..says it can run 2-3 trains..I wanna eventually run like 4 or 5...Im very bad about teaming up 2 or 3 locos....and currently am running all my lighted coaches with it, so im afraid that 2ams isnt enough...


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

art, he said not power-cab, but pro-cab. quite a different thing and level


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Anton,
Yeah I saw that but his ebay link was for the power cab. I just wanted to show him that he could do better on the price. I hope he knows the difference. The procab is quite a bit more money. You can buy a SB3a smart booster to run more trains (5 amp booster). They run about $125ish. Or get the Pro-Cab from the start.
-Art


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

I have the power cab and run three n-scale locomotives with it. It's doing well. You can get the procab but you can also get a booster for the powercab to increase the amps. If money isn't a problem I'd say go for the powercab.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I have the power cab with no booster and can run 3 sound loco's with lighted coaches at once. It is very cumbersome to run more than 2 trains on my track with only 1 throttle. Most of the time I run only 2 at a time. I thought I would need the booster at some point but for me it is unnecessary.
-Art


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Im new so prolly changed the names and didnt realize it...Im only gonna buy what the experts here suggest, money is an option but if I save I can make it work...I want an MTH triplex next and I figure that about $700 or more so its either controller or train...which ever I find first....id even buy a nice used one if someone had one...Im not picky...heck I only got prolly 6 engines that are DCC....


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is an even better price on the power cab...I have this saved on my watch list on Ebay for when I finally decide to bite the bullet n go with DCC...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380360184165?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> SearsTractorFan,
> Whenever you see a "buy it now" price on ebay be sure to look elsewhere because you can usually beat that price.
> Here is the power cab for $149.99
> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/NCE-Power-Cab-p/nce-524025.htm
> ...


Also check multiple online hobby sites. I bought mine from TrainsLLC (I think that is the right name) for just over $120 in November. It was the least cost I was able to find.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Ok, thanks guys! Ive finally got it working decent with my Bachmann controller...I can see an upgrade in the future but for now i got it to work!!!! Man cant believe how this MTH runs over an anthearn genesis or a Bachmann Spectrum...Only thing close in comparison is my Broadway Limited Imports....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Your going to need to upgrade soon with sound engines!
I'll throw my 2 cents in with Digitrax is my choice, I like the controls and the fact that no mater what you want to upgrade the old equipment doesn't go in the obsolete pile! I have enough amps to run anything I want and then some. You can start with a 8 amp system and add as many boosters as you want or need to keep up with growth.
You can start with a wired control and work up to wireless or even computer controlled.
What you invest in it is what your going to get out of it! I would avoid used at all cost. You really want the factory warranty with a DCC unit!


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I was about to ask about the NCE vs. Digitrax...... 

I'm another "about to dump the Crapnamis person". Was looking at the Digitrax Duplex wireless 5A system, but with all the NCE talk in here it makes me wonder.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think either system would do you proud. May I suggest you contact your local model railroad club and see which one they run? The reason I suggest this is if you ever wish to join in the future you would already have a compatible system and be familiar with its operation. I have NCE myself, and like it, but ultimately it's your call.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is my take on the whole situation since I am kinda the one that kicked this off. The Bachmann DCC systems are not that great but they do have a purpose... They are the most basic of systems and are good for 1 or 2 engines without sound. They allow new users to get their feet wet with out spending alot of $$$. 

Now when Sears contacted me about the DCS or DCC I told him to go with the Digitrax Superchief or NCE Pro-Cab. The reason I choose these systems is this:
Both are full Command stations with CV readback capability. 
Both are expandable with radio, and other boosters for more power
Both systems are 5 or more amps for multiple locos and sound with no issues.
Both Systems are 100% NMRA DCC compliant.
Both systems can access all of MTH's DCS commands.
Both systems are computer capable and programing CVs is done in decimal.

Where they differ is mainly a user preferance but here are a few things I have noticed.
Digitrax system seems a little more thought out from a design POV
NCE is more DIY friendly
Digitrax equipment looks a little more professionally finished.

Both systems cost about the same for similar features so again it comes down to user preferance. 

With the Starter sets the NCE Powercab and Digitrax Zephyr they are both good systems that do not end up in the obsolete bin once the system has been upgraded. Both end up going from command stations to throttles with the addition of a higher powered upgraded command station. With the Zephyr if you add the 5 amp booster DB150 the Zephyr remains the command station but the new booster gives the layout a full 5 amps of power. Now I know that the Zephyr can handle most of the MTH features but not all of them properly, I dont know how the procab handles them but I have read that it also has some troubles getting all of the full sound and DCS features.

Massey


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

flyboy2610 said:


> I think either system would do you proud. May I suggest you contact your local model railroad club and see which one they run? The reason I suggest this is if you ever wish to join in the future you would already have a compatible system and be familiar with its operation.


That's what my local club runs..... Good point.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Hmmm I dont know of any local clubs to me....But the LHS pushes MTH...the ones sales guy had a fit when I told him to keep his expensive MTH that I wanted the cheaper Bachmann engines...Hehe now look at me! I want more mth!!! Im gonna try to run to a hobby shop thats about 50 miles away..I hear they are into HO and N scale stuff pretty heavy...Maybe I can "test" them DCC systems out...I do see that Bachmann offers a boost for the EZ command system, anyone try it?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Save your money, the Bachman booster is a waste. Kind of like buying a fuel injection and turbo for your lawn mower!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Kind of like buying a fuel injection and turbo for your lawn mower!


Want!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The guy at the LHS prolly has a larger markup on the MTH DCS system that is why he is pushing it so hard. Or he simply does not know that the DCS system is not going to be the next best thing and the NMRA has no plans for standardising the DCS format either. Everyone here cant be wrong when we all say the DCS system is propriatary and does not function 100% with the NMRA standard. The MTH decoder will function just fine on a NMRA compliant system. Talk to clubs or what not in your area and see what they use, that way you can get hands on help. Or if you cant find a club, pick the system that fits you the best for features and price and we can help you out!!

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Hummm....Went back and read what I wrote...Sure would improve my snow blowing abilities!


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

Dont disrespect the lawnmover like that....whats so bad about it being fuel injected and turbo'd? Would it be OK to maybe have it supercharged (put on a blower)??


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

cbarm said:


> Dont disrespect the lawnmover like that....whats so bad about it being fuel injected and turbo'd? Would it be OK to maybe have it supercharged (put on a blower)??


This has been done. Just check out youtube lol.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I would prefer to turn a turbo into a jet engine!

Massey


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Haha fuel injection and turbos!! now thats something Iknow!!!! haha ok massey, im gonna check out another hobby shop near hear and see what they got..they are a Broadway limited imports dealer and other stuff so hopefully they arent pushing that DCS MTH crap...cause I didnt see any of the other controllers that u guys talk about at the LHS....


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Dont you believe me that you can turn a turbo into a jet engine? Search home made Jet engine on youtube and you will see many.

Massey


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Oh yes, theirs a guy on the Dodge Owners Forum that does it every year at the get together(wanna go so bad) their thinking about doing it with a 71mm turbo that is somewhat bad...Why is the MTh engines so much crisper on throttle response then say the Bachmann Spectrums or BLI?? i always blammed the poor throttle response on my controller but this MTH is SWEEET will crawl or fly with a flick..


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Throttle response is a factor of mainly 4 things.
#1 Decoder quality
#2 Motor Quality
#3 Decoder settings
#4 Track and wheel cleanliness
Oh and if you think throttle response is good with your cheap controller you'll be blown away when you get a good controller!


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Hmmm maybe Im gonna have to hold off on getting an MTH triplex in order to get me a nice NCE controller....


----------



## 842 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a large double dog bone DC layout. I bought a MRC DCC system that I haven"t hooked up yet. I run Kato SD40's so i'm looking for some advise on switching over to DCC. Also looking for some advise for turnouts. I have all Atlas code 100 but not happy with the turnouts


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

842, welcome and just a word of advise, posting a unique question on another's thread is usually not a good idea, but I will answer it anyway.

You should be able to hook your DCC system right to the power supply outputs you used with the DC pack. If your layout is done in blocks you may have to do a little wiring changes so all the blocks are live at the same time. Common rail blocks are not needed in DCC and usually power districts (DCC blocks) have both rails isolated not just one. If you have any more questions about this start a thread in the DCC section and some one there will gladly help you. Oh and the more information you can give us about your problem or question the better we can help you too. Oh and also dont forget you need to install decoders in the DC engines for them to work on DCC.

Massey


----------



## Rays82vette (Dec 21, 2011)

I just read the entire thread, seems most of the DCC's were written about except for the MRC Prodigy Advanced 2 squared. I am also new to this. and looking at the specs, this unit seems to be in the same class as the Digatrax and the NCE system, any thoughts on this? Is anyone out there using this system? I saw several videos on U-Tube from guys saying it's the best. But I want to see what you all think. Thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Rays82vette,
The number 1 downfall to the Prodigy Advanced 2 squared unit is the inability to use open source software Like JMRI. It will also not interface well with other interface units for various controls of a good layout. If you don't mind staying with all MRC equipment and software then your fine.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

I went to a another Hobby shop yesterday and that guy offered the digitrax extra or the digitrax zyhper extra..it was something digitrax and he said make sure to get the extra so u got all 30 functions...what is it called? and the guy says he can get it for about $225 and then you can get extra boosters for when ur ready to go bigger..


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

that is the going price right now for the Zephyr Extra. IF you are being offered the standard zephyr for that price run, you can get the standard Zephyr for about $150 new.

Massey


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Yes its the Zephyr Extra, the standard he said was around $200, and that the extra was around 225, i found this on ebay, is this the Zephyr extra? the store didnt have one in stock at the moment and he had a 10year old model of the standard zephyr he said that he was using..so is this what i need? it looks very simple to use with a little reading.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/260927340471?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You want this one!
HERE
Oh Sorry  this one!
HERE


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

sweet that link I posted is that digitrax zephyr xtra then!!! score it was only 164 for the 3amp system!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep that's it!
But are you sure you don't want the 8 amp wireless one??


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

sure, ill buy it if ull loan me the other $450 id need....and the $$$ cant come from ur monopoly game!!! for some reason the LHS wont take that..lol...ya wireless might come later..for now cords will do it for me...8amps will be nice if I could afford it..


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The rubber check is in the mail.
Or if you prefer I can print you out some on my printer!


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Oh heck ill take the freshly printed ones!!!! they always look nice when u peel them out of a big wad of cash! haha Im gonna buy that Zephyr system I posted next week..Got a big tractor pull this weekend thats gonna eat up some money and then got a $1500 clutch install in my truck in progress right now..so im tapped for a week or two...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

There was a kid around here that was trying to buy stuff with money printed off a normal computer paper with computer ink. He was not mentally right and could not understand why we would not take his money. We had to call the police about the guy and when they came they already knew him and told us that the guy was not right. From what they said he heard on an infomercial that you could make money right from your living room on your computer! Wow is it really that easy!!

Massey


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

haha wow that was good! it would be nice if we could "make money at home" lol...... Thanks guys for ALL the input! the Zephyr xtra I posted is the one im getting! ill order her in a week or 2!!! Many thanks!


----------

